# getting rid of wesach



## TNC (Jul 31, 2010)

I know somebody has bound to of come up with a way to kills this thorny sh** to where it doesn't come back!!!!! I don't wanna have to dig it up have to much to do that... or im too lazy is probably more accurate :cheers: 

Any suggestions please!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

get one of those pump sprayers, Remedy and Diesel mix....then add some of that blue dye so you can tell which ones you've already sprayed.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

This is what we do for mesquite and huisache. It should work on "wesach" too.


osoobsessed said:


> get one of those pump sprayers, Remedy and Diesel mix....then add some of that blue dye so you can tell which ones you've already sprayed.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

80% diesel to 20% Remedy is a little hotter than directions call for but it works. Basal spray each tree up to about knee height to the point of runoff. This should take care of your huisache problem


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

I never get the spelling right, I usually just put "wheeeeeeeeesach" most people get it. Lol

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> get one of those pump sprayers, Remedy and Diesel mix....then add some of that blue dye so you can tell which ones you've already sprayed.


My dad stopped using diesel but once I hit reply I forgot what he is using to replace it. I know "Graze on" has been in the mix.

Another thing he has been doing with great results is to shred really hard and then almost immediately get a deep root plow and turn it over. So far the field he tested it on a over year ago has not had any pop up but they also weren't more than 3 ft tall before hand. Now he only uses the sprayer for spot poisoning.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Remedy and Diesel for spot spraying. 1qt Grazon Next for boom spraying. Its not a one time deal. Huisache seeds stay in the ground for like 10 or 15yrs so get ready to do it annually or don't waste your time.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

If you are spot spraying the remedy diesel is good and cheaper, but it you have a bunch of small plants like we had in 50 acre hay patch, DuPont has a great product sermount (wrong spelling) and I think have come out with a new product with a great kill. 
We spot sprayed last year and have just as many new ones this year, but the hay patch with SerMount has very little new growth. Check with agg ext. agent in your county.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

I mix one gallon of Remedy to three gallons of diesel and spray the trunks from 12" up down to the ground. You need to wet the bark well, but if it runs off then you are just wasting it.

I've been using this mixture on Chinese tallow trees at our hunting club near Damon. I've killed some large trees with it with mixed results, but the best results are on trees of less than 6" diameter. Anytime you can catch them as they are coming up, or around thumb diameter, you are money ahead. 

If you buy Remedy retail, it's about $85 per gallon + $11 for diesel = $96, or $24 a gallon of mixture.


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

I am using 8oz Eraser/1 gal Water/1 cup dish soap with same results as 20% Remedy/80% Diesel, at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

eraser is glyphosphate(roundup)
used to drive a big boomtruck fert/sprayer rig... for foliar spraying we used a Remedy/Reclaim mix w/ surfactant.... it was dang effective on mesquite/ huisache/most other brush...
dont remember the mix for sure but I think 1/2 pint remedy/1/3 pint reclaim in about 20gal/water/acre... not cheap, but pretty effective on switchy type brush.. this is a broadcast/over the top full coverage spray.
basal treatment w remedy/diesel works very good, too but is a bit more labor intensive, but probably cheaper as only each plant is targeted.


----------



## TNC (Jul 31, 2010)

Timberrattler- yea I spoke with a guy at the plant yesterday and he recommended Surmount as well its a Dow product with picloram as one of the active ingredients. Do you have to have a licenses to buy the Surmount? I looked briefly for prices but kept saying the product was restricted. But its a 3-6 pint mixture to every 10 or so gallons with a nonionic surfactant for ground spraying. Did y'all aerial spray yalls hayfield or ground spray it?


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

The key to spraying no matter if its with a boom truck or by hand is to get completly around the base. If you do not get it all the way around every thing will lose its leaves but that one side will green back out that you missed. I can kill large trees by sraying a foot or two all the way around the base with Remedy and Diesel. Also don't shred or cut them down after spraying. Let them die and fall over.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

TNC said:


> I know somebody has bound to of come up with a way to kills this thorny sh** to where it doesn't come back!!!!! I don't wanna have to dig it up have to much to do that... or im too lazy is probably more accurate :cheers:
> 
> Any suggestions please!!!


The seed can lie dormant for 10 years, what kind of infeastion do you have?? Is it in a old feild or out in a brushy pasture?? You can kill all of it with a Holt Root Plow, goes by the acre, a D8k can get 25 acres a day root plowing it with dozer rates with holt plow going for $170 an hour depending on how much fuel is when the job starts, D8 burns 15 gallons an hour root plowing, after it is plowed it is very hard to root rake as the roots are slick tap roots and dont rake up very well, its like they are teflon coated as they slip thru the usual Holt Wheel Root rake, how many acres makes a big difference, you can find guys to come out and spray it with a 4wheeler usualy on a list at the FSA office, it would help if you post a picture that shows how many plants per acre and how many acres as well as what other brush is in the acre besides the weesacheelol


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

We ground sprayed and waited 2 years then burned. I will check about license. If you every travel hwy 36 to Bellville, the hay patch is located off FM 2429 about a mile from 36 on right. you can actually see the brush strips that we missed.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Using a back sprayer, I had great success this summer killing both mesquite and huisache using Remedy, Reclaim, water and dishwashing detergent as surfactant. The concentration was 0.005% or about 2 ounces each of the Remedy and Reclaim to 3 gallons of water. The pastures I sprayed had been shredded yearly and the root systems were massive on the mesquite. The tallest plant was about 3 feet tall. On a 15 acre patch, I used about 200 gallons of water and 1 gallon each of the Remedy and Reclaim. I think the drought helped in the kill...almost 100%.

My cost on 15 acres was about: $100 Remedy +$245 Reclaim +$60 bye + $6 detergent = $411 or about $28 per acre. I had "cheap" labor. It took about 4 days...long days...to do a heavily infested 15 acre tract.


----------



## Sod Buster (Apr 14, 2009)

TNC said:


> Timberrattler- yea I spoke with a guy at the plant yesterday and he recommended Surmount as well its a Dow product with picloram as one of the active ingredients. Do you have to have a licenses to buy the Surmount? I looked briefly for prices but kept saying the product was restricted. But its a 3-6 pint mixture to every 10 or so gallons with a nonionic surfactant for ground spraying. Did y'all aerial spray yalls hayfield or ground spray it?


You do not need license for Surmont. The Dow product is Grazon P+D. Remedy and diesel for basal treatment, but if you have a big area and lots of bushes it's unpractical. If going over the top 1 gallon of Grazon P+D and crop oil or non-ionic surfactant per acre, and the more water you put the better (at least 20 gallons), is the best for now. DuPont is coming out with a new herbicide next year that looks really good. I have seen it in test plots south of Victoria.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Dumb question... I guess this will work on mesquite, and locust thorn too? We got 20 acres of nothing but 2 foot tall locust mesquite mix...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Grazon will really only work during certain times of the year: right now is one of those times, until the soil temperature drops a little more.. It also has a hard time with trees over 8' or so tall.. Main advantage over the standard diesel/remedy is cost: you are mixing it with water instead of what is really a heck of a lot of diesel. A few plants here and there is one thing, if you're taking down acres of the stuff the remedy/diesel is a little ridiculous.

Another one that will work well is Spike 80; it's actually also listed for helicopter spraying whole fields of huisache. Pretty cheap as well, but it's a bad boy: scorched-earth kinda stuff, and you've got to watch your runoff areas. Just a few ounces inside the drip line and it's lights out.


----------

